# Does it feel good or what??



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

How good does it get for us? First, Isiah left and we got Carlisle, but that wasn't good enough. Because, heading into Thanksgiving, on National TV, the ONLY game on at PrimeTime, and we can all eat Turkey, relax and watch the BEST TEAM in the NBA on TNT. Does it get any better? 

It's a great feeling. I never liked the Isiah Thomas era since day 1, and i loved the Bird/Carlisle era since Day 1 but i had no idea they would have this team turned around so quickly. 

We're 12-2 and that's with Pollard and Tinsley being major BUSTS and with Jonny Bender hurt. Bender's return will only add to our depth, add scoring and give us even more speed.

Anyways, happy Thanksgiving guys! Go Pacers!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> How good does it get for us? First, Isiah left and we got Carlisle, but that wasn't good enough. Because, heading into Thanksgiving, on National TV, the ONLY game on at PrimeTime, and we can all eat Turkey, relax and watch the BEST TEAM in the NBA on TNT. Does it get any better?
> 
> It's a great feeling. I never liked the Isiah Thomas era since day 1, and i loved the Bird/Carlisle era since Day 1 but i had no idea they would have this team turned around so quickly.
> ...


I know this question was for Pacer fans primarily, but I'll answer. It doesn't feel good at all. You guys are off to a blazing start and are ppaying great basketball. I'm not a hater, so I won't try to bring you guys or your team down with sarcastic remarks -- so Congrats!

Just remember we got a long way to go the rest of the way.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> How good does it get for us? First, Isiah left and we got Carlisle, but that wasn't good enough. Because, heading into Thanksgiving, on National TV, the ONLY game on at PrimeTime, and we can all eat Turkey, relax and watch the BEST TEAM in the NBA on TNT. Does it get any better?
> 
> It's a great feeling. I never liked the Isiah Thomas era since day 1, and i loved the Bird/Carlisle era since Day 1 but i had no idea they would have this team turned around so quickly.
> ...


You guys are off to a hot start and have looked impressive but I see you have a tough west coast swing coming up here 

Nov 30 Sun @ L.A. Lakers 
Dec 1 Mon @ Phoenix 9:00 pm 
3 Wed @ Portland 10:00 pm 
5 Fri @ Seattle 10:30 pm 
7 Sun @ Sacramento 

That two and a half game lead you have on the pistons will probably be gone after that trip


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Does it feel good or what??*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys are off to a hot start and have looked impressive but I see you have a tough west coast swing coming up here
> ...


I personally can't wait to play the Lakers, the showdown between the 2 best teams in the league. That's really the only game i could see us losing on that trip. Phoenix, Portland, and Seattle should be easy victories and the same with Sacramento. Does anyone dare to put their sig on the line saying that we won't go 4-1 on this trip or better?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Does it feel good or what??*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I personally can't wait to play the Lakers, the showdown between the 2 best teams in the league. That's really the only game i could see us losing on that trip. Phoenix, Portland, and Seattle should be easy victories and the same with Sacramento. Does anyone dare to put their sig on the line saying that we won't go 4-1 on this trip or better?


Road games across the country are 'easy' victories? LOL

You're joking right?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Does it feel good or what??*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Road games across the country are 'easy' victories? LOL
> ...


Have we lost a road game yet? Plus all the games are pretty much in Washington-Cali-Oregon except Phoenix so we shouldn't have negative things happen to us because of being away. We also get a day off between the games. What you want to put a Pacers vs Pistons sig on the line?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll say you guys lose in Sacramento. The Kings play really well at home. Brad Miller will be fired up to play that one also. I think that is an L.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Does it feel good or what??*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Have we lost a road game yet? Plus all the games are pretty much in Washington-Cali-Oregon except Phoenix so we shouldn't have negative things happen to us because of being away. We also get a day off between the games. What you want to put a Pacers vs Pistons sig on the line?


Why would I put a Pacers vs Pistons sig on the line? Why do I really care what Indiana does on a west coast trip in December?

But, to say that winning in Arco arena is going to be easy? Or against other good teams on the road? I think the Pacers go 2-3 with wins over Portland and Seattle. The Lakers and Sacramento have not lost at home yet. That is more likely to stand than an undefeated road record.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Does it feel good or what??*



> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would I put a Pacers vs Pistons sig on the line? Why do I really care what Indiana does on a west coast trip in December?
> ...


How so is that more likely to stand? We have better records than all those teams yet you think in 5 games we lose more games than we have all of this year? I think i see some Piston jealousy.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Quite frankly I would be worried if I am a pacers fan. IMO this is about as good as the pacers are going to play. Yet you only have a 2 1/2 game lead on the hornets and pistons. The Hornets don't have monster mash and the pistons have had their share of injuries plus they have played a brutal schedule to this point. Whats going to happen when the Hornets and Pistons start playing good?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Quite frankly I would be worried if I am a pacers fan. IMO this is about as good as the pacers are going to play. Yet you only have a 2 1/2 game lead on the hornets and pistons. The Hornets don't have monster mash and the pistons have had their share of injuries plus they have played a brutal schedule to this point. Whats going to happen when the Hornets and Pistons start playing good?


FYI We haven't had Jermaine for a few games but still won, also did you possibly think that Hornets are better without Mash? The same way as Seattle possibly being better with Murray in the lineup instead of Allen. The Pistons have had some injuries but what difference does it make when "superstar" Darko gets more playing time? Everyone has injuries and what it comes down to is that we can win without Jermaine, Hornets without Mash, and Pistons without whoever because they're still winning.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Whats going to happen when the Hornets and Pistons start playing good?


Oooh i missed this, if they start playing good, then we'll start playing GREAT.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Quite frankly I would be worried if I am a pacers fan. IMO this is about as good as the pacers are going to play. Yet you only have a 2 1/2 game lead on the hornets and pistons. The Hornets don't have monster mash and the pistons have had their share of injuries plus they have played a brutal schedule to this point. Whats going to happen when the Hornets and Pistons start playing good?


Is this a joke?? lol

wow, talk about one HUGE biased fan. 

What makes you think Detriot AND NO will not go into slumps during the season? What makes you think either of those two are good enough to go on a 12-2 run? Why can't play Pacers play well all season long with a few bad streaks? Because we beat BOTH NO AND Det in their houses????

Tuff Schedules? Who has had a tougher schedule then Indy? Road games to Det, NO, Philly, Nets...... home wins vs Minny and played in our rivals home Knicks. 

Man, people need to stop being so damn biased and talk about a team with respect, if you're going to be so biased might as well stay on Detriots forum.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Also, everytime Carlisle or Bird speek about Bender, they say he has a chance to be 6th man of the year this season....... but i guess his injury doesn't count in your calculations.........?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?? lol
> ...


Well said


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?? lol
> ...


I never said that the pacers weren't going to play this well all season all I am saying is that NO and Detroit haven't played as well as they can and IMO Indy has. Schedule wise Detroit has played the Lakers twice, Sactown, NO, Indy, Nets, and the celts. So far these pistons have missed at least one game or more because of injuries or family emergencies Wallace, Rip, Campbell, Rebraca, and Atkins. Figure in the fact that we have two new starters from last year and a new coach and yet were only two and half games behind you. After your west coast swing we will probably be within a game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> Figure in the fact that we have two new starters from last year and a new coach and yet were only two and half games behind you. After your west coast swing we will probably be within a game.


Well we have a new coach and 2 new starters in Foster and Anderson and our fair share of injuries yet we are 2 1/2 games ahead of you. And after our 4-1 or 5-0 West coast "swing" we will be even farther ahead of you.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well we have a new coach and 2 new starters in Foster and Anderson and our fair share of injuries yet we are 2 1/2 games ahead of you. And after our 4-1 or 5-0 West coast "swing" we will be even farther ahead of you.


The bulls back when they had MJ and Scottie didn't have 5-0 west coast trips what makes you think your going to be able to dominate the west?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> The bulls back when they had MJ and Scottie didn't have 5-0 west coast trips what makes you think your going to be able to dominate the west?


Did i say 5-0? no, the Lakers are an "if". And i'm sure the bulls had at least 1 or more 5-0 west coast trip especially in that 72-10 season. Not saying that we're that good but as of now we're better than any team in the East or West recordwise. Dominate the west? No, most of the games on that trip should be within 10 points, dominating is easy blowouts which we haven't done much of this year. Don't even try to bring this team down. We're gonna be riding on a high all of the year at least until the finals.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Did i say 5-0? no, the Lakers are an "if". And i'm sure the bulls had at least 1 or more 5-0 west coast trip especially in that 72-10 season. Not saying that we're that good but as of now we're better than any team in the East or West recordwise. Dominate the west? No, most of the games on that trip should be within 10 points, dominating is easy blowouts which we haven't done much of this year. Don't even try to bring this team down. We're gonna be riding on a high all of the year at least until the finals.


Yes you did say 



> And after our 4-1 or 5-0 West coast "swing"


They may have had a 5-0 trip if they played the paper clips, sactown (back then they were bad), GS, Seattle, and Denver. Your playing Lakers then the very next day you play suns. As bad as the suns are a back to back against them is going to be hard. Starbury will tear apart Anderson. Portland, Seattle and Sacramento will not be easy games as much as you think they will be. If I were you I would be happy with 3 wins but expect 2.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes you did say
> ...


If you had watched us play you'd see that we have one of the best helpside defenses in the league. This is how we have a very very good defense. Matching this with great ball movement on offense we are a very good team. A team needs very good offense and very good defense to be able to beat us. Something that Portland, Suns, Seattle, and Kings don't have. The Lakers are only a scary matchup because we do not have a big body to matchup against shaq.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said that the pacers weren't going to play this well all season all I am saying is that NO and Detroit haven't played as well as they can and IMO Indy has. Schedule wise Detroit has played the Lakers twice, Sactown, NO, Indy, Nets, and the celts. So far these pistons have missed at least one game or more because of injuries or family emergencies Wallace, Rip, Campbell, Rebraca, and Atkins. Figure in the fact that we have two new starters from last year and a new coach and yet were only two and half games behind you. After your west coast swing we will probably be within a game.


And what makes you think that our best will equal Det or NO at their best? Maybe OUR best will be better then Det or NO at their best. 

Second of, you naming injuries and such, O'Neal and Bender have all missed atleast a game, with Tinsley and Pollard two potential starters are now deep down on the bench.

We ALSO had to play with a new coach and had to replace an ALL-STAR center. This and yet we have a 2.5 game lead on your guys. 

So you tell me, you guys are so great, you're only going to gain 1.5 games in a 2 week stretch that sees us go play our rivals and a tuff road trip? Sure got lot of convidence in your team.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> And what makes you think that our best will equal Det or NO at their best? Maybe OUR best will be better then Det or NO at their best.


I think your playing your best ball right now. I don't see anybody on your team playing much better than they are right now. Which isn't a bad thing I mean your are 12-2 but I believe Detroit or NO at their best is better than you. 



> Second of, you naming injuries and such, O'Neal and Bender have all missed atleast a game, with Tinsley and Pollard two potential starters are now deep down on the bench.


O'Neal missing a game is a big deal for you guys I will give you that but we have had 3 starters miss at least one game. As for Tinsley and Pollard being on the bench theres a reason for that they aren't that good.



> We ALSO had to play with a new coach and had to replace an ALL-STAR center. This and yet we have a 2.5 game lead on your guys.


We have also already gone on a west coast swing and have had more injuries than you



> So you tell me, you guys are so great, you're only going to gain 1.5 games in a 2 week stretch that sees us go play our rivals and a tuff road trip? Sure got lot of convidence in your team.


First off all its not a two week stretch its one week. I am just talking about your west coast swing. I wouldn't be suprised if you gained another game or 2 on us before that trip. We play the 76ers tonight Rip is questionable for tonights game and chucky is out. Those are the 2 that guard AI so philly will be tough for us tonight. Anyways all that I am saying is that the season is early Detroit and NO will be on your *** all year and good luck cause you will need it


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I think your playing your best ball right now. I don't see anybody on your team playing much better than they are right now. Which isn't a bad thing I mean your are 12-2 but I believe Detroit or NO at their best is better than you.



What makes you tihnk that? The fact that you are a Pistons fan you don't like the Pacers? 

We're playing our best ball? Please. People are still getting acclimated to the system and such. Reggie Miller, Al Harrington, Scott Pollard, and Jamaal Tinsley can all play better. And Bender hasn't even seen a minute yet. Believe me we can still be much better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

NO and Detroit are not better. Thats why we took a win from both their houses. We could play the "if" game all night on "if" this happened, or "if" these guys played to their potential.

Fact is, we are also playing with a new coach, so throw that excuse out the window. We also have 2 new starters, so throw that excuse out the window. Bender hasent even seen minutes yet and O'Neal was been injured, so again, throw the injury excuse out the window. If Mash wasnt hurt, then Davis wouldnt be emerging as a superstar right now. 

I do not expect to go into this trip without a lose. It would be great, but I dont realisticly see it happening. 4-1 would be nice, but I wont be dissapointed with a 3-2, those are some of the best teams out there we will be playing. 

But I dont understand why you guys would think your teams will "even the gap" when we go on this trip. Lets say we go 3-2. Do you think Detroit and NO will go 5-0? That is very unlikely.

How some of you can say that a team that has gone undefeated on the road will go 2-3 boggles me. Props to Detbnyce and Brian for not comming across as haters.

I respect your team, and its good to see the majority of you respect ours.

12-2 records are not flukes.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> NO and Detroit are not better. Thats why we took a win from both their houses. We could play the "if" game all night on "if" this happened, or "if" these guys played to their potential.
> 
> Fact is, we are also playing with a new coach, so throw that excuse out the window. We also have 2 new starters, so throw that excuse out the window. Bender hasent even seen minutes yet and O'Neal was been injured, so again, throw the injury excuse out the window. If Mash wasnt hurt, then Davis wouldnt be emerging as a superstar right now.
> ...


Good post but to flat out claim that Indy is better than Detroit or NO because they have beaten them once this year is jumping the gun. Lets at least wait till we have played each other 4 times then we can claim who is better. I would love to play the pacers in the ECF. I would feel pretty good about our chances.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> How some of you can say that a team that has gone undefeated on the road will go 2-3 boggles me. Props to Detbnyce and Brian for not comming across as haters.
> 
> I respect your team, and its good to see the majority of you respect ours.
> ...



I don't think going 2-3 is that bad of a thing nowadays for a West Coast road trip. Although you guys caught a break with only one back to back on the trip the west is a different species. It's very hard to go out West and have a winning record in those games.

As for Detroit, like many have said we have had many petty injuries and the such and we have had a whole lot of back to backs. Our toughest part of the schedule is basically over for the season and we did pretty good by my standards, actually better than I thought we would. 

Right now it's too early IMO to take too much from team records. I would pay more attention to records probaly right after the All-Star break.

Indy is playing great ball right now though. Props where props are due.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post but to flat out claim that Indy is better than Detroit or NO because they have beaten them once this year is jumping the gun. Lets at least wait till we have played each other 4 times then we can claim who is better. I would love to play the pacers in the ECF. I would feel pretty good about our chances.


I too would want to see Pistons/Pacers in the ECF, it would be the best storyline for the NBA, it would probaly be the biggest game thread on BBB.net, and it would be a nice series.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope Thursday's game even half as good as last year's thanksgiving game on national TV (We beat the Mavs streak and Tinsley was awesome).


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i saw a post describing some of the future west road games as easy wins. i wish it were true but, it ain't. it may look like seatle or phoenix or portland will be steamrolled by the pacers but i seriously doubt carlise would agree on that. and he knows the squad better than anyone. and as far as tinsley and pollard go, i really believe that their productivity is largely due to their time on the floor. you can't contribute when you don't play. i'm not saying either of these guys should see more p.t. right now but i really think pollard will pay off later as he becomes more aquainted with his new team. 
but, yes i am really pleased with the way these guys are playing especialy since artest has cut out the stupid crap. he has been a tremendous benefit this year and not a huge disruption. and i also believe he knows rick won't put up with that crap like isiah did.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not trying to look too much into the record either. I guess you could just say Im a little extatic with our current record. I agree though, until around the allstar break we wont be able to see a clear cut leader in the east (if there is only one)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Haven't the Pacers done well on western trips the past few years?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Go ahead call me a 'hater' all you want. To sit there and say that wins against top Western Conference teams are easy wins is a little ridiculous.

2-3. Wins over Portland and Seattle. Why is that such a bad statement? You think you are going to easily beat one of these three teams, LA Lakers, Sacramento, or Phoenix (The night after LA). Give me a break. 

I'm sorry that I look like a hater in your eyes, but I really don't see how it's hating. Every one of those 5 games is a difficult game. I'm so sick and tired of reading this sort of crap, and then to call Pistons fans biased. POT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK.

Oh wait, I forgot the Pacers are going 80-2 this year. Sorry


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Go ahead call me a 'hater' all you want. To sit there and say that wins against top Western Conference teams are easy wins is a little ridiculous.
> 
> 2-3. Wins over Portland and Seattle. Why is that such a bad statement? You think you are going to easily beat one of these three teams, LA Lakers, Sacramento, or Phoenix (The night after LA). Give me a break.
> ...


Dude, stop worring about us so much and worry about the Pistons. Should have picked Carmelo instead of Darko....... great move Joe and Larry!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Just win baby.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Does anyone dare to put their sig on the line saying that we won't go 4-1 on this trip or better?


Yes, I dare. I'm not a Pistons fan or a Pacers hater, but I don't believe the Pacers can pull out a 4-1 record on that trip.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I dare. I'm not a Pistons fan or a Pacers hater, but I don't believe the Pacers can pull out a 4-1 record on that trip.


Step 1 of my quest to turn all of the BBB posters into having Pacers sigs.:devil:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, stop worring about us so much and worry about the Pistons. Should have picked Carmelo instead of Darko....... great move Joe and Larry!


Us Pacer and Piston fans always going at it...:nonono: 

But, I don't know if you're serious or not, so I'll respond. It's way too early to say we should've picked Melo over Darko. The Pistons felt Darko would be the better player in the future and I don't think Melo would do all that great for us. He wouldn't be the first option here, therefore not putting up the numbers he is now. We would be better now, but maybe not in the future.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, stop worring about us so much and worry about the Pistons. Should have picked Carmelo instead of Darko....... great move Joe and Larry!


I have never worried about the Pacers, but I really don't appreciate being called a 'hater' (By a mod, nonetheless) for expressing my opinion that seemed to be perfectly logical.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I believe its your overall posting attitude, while sometimes logical, that earned you the title "hater".


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I believe its your overall posting attitude, while sometimes logical, that earned you the title "hater".


I'd like to see one post where I argued that Indiana wasn't a great team.

If believing that Jamaal Tinsley isn't a top 10 point guard makes me a hater, then a hater I am, I guess.

If believing that Rick Carlisle isn't the best coach in the league makes me a hater, then a hater I am, I guess.

And...

If believing that Indiana isn't the best team in the league makes me a hater, then a hater I am, I guess.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Who has the best record in the league?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater hater


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Who has the best record in the league?


Best record means nothing playoff time. We had the best record in the East last year and where did it get us?

I know you're going to come back and say something like the Pacers are better and we have Rick Carlisle, but the fact remains that while it;s good to win during the regular season, for the good teams your season really starts come playoff time.

This comment is not a smart comment at all, it's just the truth IMO:

But, talking about how you guys have the best record so far and all that, really shows how little success you guys have had the last couple of years.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Throw the records out. Who has played the best basketball so far this year? That's easily the Pacers. And with Isiah not being our coach there is no reason we are just gonna stop playing great. This is what Carlisle's system does for teams. If he had this talent over in Detroit you guys would have gone to the Finals twice.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

A couple things to say.

Rick Carlisle may be the best regular season coach in the NBA. Pistons fans should know this. He gets absolutely everything out of a team in the regular season with his gameplanning. He knows how to play on strengths and hide team weakness. The real test will be the playoffs, where it becomes impossible to hide team weakness and win games based on gameplanning alone. Detroit owned New Jersey in the regular season last year, but we all know how that turned out in the playoffs.

Nobody is playing their best ball yet. But out of Indiana, New Orleans, and Detroit. The Pacers are definately the closest. That's just trademark Rick Carlisle. He gets his teams playing very well right away and has always been an early season dominator, even in Detroit.

Now, New Orleans. When they get Mashburn back I think they are the best team in the East. Assuming Baron Davis keeps up his play. I thought New Orleans was the best team in the east last year. They just always get killed by injuries, which is why I'm hesitant to call them a favorite for anything because Davis and Mashburn just haven't shown they can stay healthy. But if New Orleans goes into the playoffs this year at full health, everybody better watch out.

Detroit is playing well too. They are the only team in the NBA in the top 10 in both offense and defense. Larry Brown has brought a lot of balance to the team and they've done a good job of playing through injuries. They've also done a good job of playing through absolutely the most brutal schedule in the NBA thus far. Not only have they already gone on a big west coast trip. But they've already played SIX back to backs. That's 12 of their 18 games coming in back to back situations. People really underestimate how much that can affect a team. EXPECIALLY when the first game of the back to back is at home and the second is on the road. Back to back games have turned what should be easy wins against teams like Miami, Phoenix, Memphis, Atlanta, and Washington in to grind out wins because they played all of those teams on the road as the second part of a back to back. Injuries to key subs Chucky Atkins and Rebraca have forced a couple guys to play out of position for most of the year so far. Detroit has lacked continuity all season but they have played well. Their average margin of defeat in games they have lost is 3 points. They have not been definatively outplayed yet this year and every single loss has been in heart breaker fashion. Once the team gets some continuity they will start playing better down the stretch (which is already becoming evident) and will start winning those close games.

Indiana, New Orleans, Detroit.

Best 3 teams in the conference this year, but despite records, I don't think any have done anything to really distinguish themselves as a cut above each other. They are all very equal right now.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Everybody can keep living in a pipe dream, but just because you have a better record than the Lakers, Kings, and Mavs doesn't mean anything. Better than the Hornets and Pistons, that's debateable, but the Pacers have obviously played better so far. I doubt the Pacers would have the same record as they have right now if they played the schedule Detroit has. Let's get serious though, the upper echelon of teams are out west.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I'd like to see one post where I argued that Indiana wasn't a great team.
> 
> If believing that Jamaal Tinsley isn't a top 10 point guard makes me a hater, then a hater I am, I guess.
> 
> ...


Its just that you come to the Pacers board and always have something negative to say about the Pacers, or start some meaninless argument. *NO OFFENSE*


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Its just that you come to the Pacers board and always have something negative to say about the Pacers, or start some meaninless argument. *NO OFFENSE*


If that's what you think, then don't repsond to my posts. I have yet to see anything where I have started a 'meaningless argument".


----------



## Bandwagon Jumper (Nov 30, 2003)

The Pacers are the best team in the leaue. Period.
They've got the best record, they've played a very tough schedule, and they'rwe winning and winning big.
You're simply jealous because your team is average at best.
Right now JO7 and Artest are the best duo in the league. Artest is shutting EVERYONE in site down. I've NEVER seen anyone as good as a defender as Ron Artest. Not Pippen, Jordan, Rodman, Payton. NOONE. And in the rare occasion that someone does get past him, there's O'Neal waiting to erase anything thrown at the basket. They're also a great rebounding team, and a very good offensive team. They're just unbeatable at the moment and are DOMINATING the Eastern Conference, and asides from the Lakers, the entire league.
Pacers 105
Lakers 70


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bandwagon Jumper</b>!
> The Pacers are the best team in the leaue. Period.
> They've got the best record, they've played a very tough schedule, and they'rwe winning and winning big.
> You're simply jealous because your team is average at best.
> ...


Hello Marvin.


----------



## Bandwagon Jumper (Nov 30, 2003)

Hi jvanbusk.
By the way, what does jvanbusk mean? Is it something like Jovan Musk?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bandwagon Jumper</b>!
> Hi jvanbusk.
> By the way, what does jvanbusk mean? Is it something like Jovan Musk?


No, but you want to take bets as to how long you will go before being banned?

Word on the street is the over/under is 30 minutes.

I've already got $10 on the under.


----------



## Bandwagon Jumper (Nov 30, 2003)

YOU LOSE! Just like the Lakers tonight and just like the Pistons in the 1st round of the 2004 playoffs! haha.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

:thand:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> After your west coast swing we will probably be within a game.


Just wondering if you Piston fans checked the standings as of late? 

BTW, great job on national TV last two nights. Very impressive.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you Piston fans checked the standings as of late?
> ...


Actually we were a game and a half behind you guys after your west coast trip... so in a way he was right. I can't say the regular season means nothing (we have been playing horrible), but I'd much rather do well in the playoffs when it really counts.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you Piston fans checked the standings as of late?
> ...


2-3.

No hating.

Only reality.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you Piston fans checked the standings as of late?
> ...


I do believe Detroit is 4.5 games behind the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I confused as to why we're talking about the playoffs so much. Larry Brown is coaching a new team and there is no way you can be sure that the Pistons will match what they did last year in the playoffs.

Its regular season right now, and the Pacers are in a obvious lead in the east. And about this harder scheduel noise, did we not just have about as hard of a 5 game trip as you can have? Yes, thats what I thought.

The Pistons very well could dominate in the playoffs, no one is denying that. But lets talk about that when the time comes, and live in the here and now before we specualte about playoff wins.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I confused as to why we're talking about the playoffs so much. Larry Brown is coaching a new team and there is no way you can be sure that the Pistons will match what they did last year in the playoffs.
> 
> Its regular season right now, and the Pacers are in a obvious lead in the east. And about this harder scheduel noise, did we not just have about as hard of a 5 game trip as you can have? Yes, thats what I thought.
> ...


No doubt you guys are doing great, but it's in a rival team fans' nature to try and knock you guys off your high horse.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt you guys are doing great, but it's in a rival team fans' nature to try and knock you guys off your high horse.


The 2-3 road trip almost knocked me off. Im hoping for an Indiana vs Detroit matchup in the eastern finals. That would be a very exciting 7 games on boards.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I confused as to why we're talking about the playoffs so much. Larry Brown is coaching a new team and there is no way you can be sure that the Pistons will match what they did last year in the playoffs.
> 
> Its regular season right now, and the Pacers are in a obvious lead in the east. And about this harder scheduel noise, did we not just have about as hard of a 5 game trip as you can have? Yes, thats what I thought.
> ...


Well, you could have had a couple more back to back nights, which you only had one (the back end of which against the weakest team you played). But, you did play a high level of competition. I guess I consider it a weak schedule because before that 5 game swing you managed to play 4 Western Conference teams (all @ home), and the rest of the schedule wasn't that strong. It's also weak in the fact that you come back from that road trip and 5 bottom-dwelling EC teams in a row. All with a nights rest in between games. But, no biggie, it will all even out by the end of the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, you could have had a couple more back to back nights, which you only had one (the back end of which against the weakest team you played). But, you did play a high level of competition. I guess I consider it a weak schedule because before that 5 game swing you managed to play 4 Western Conference teams (all @ home), and the rest of the schedule wasn't that strong. It's also weak in the fact that you come back from that road trip and 5 bottom-dwelling EC teams in a row. All with a nights rest in between games. But, no biggie, it will all even out by the end of the season.


Im never one to look at scheduels and see who had it easier or worse. Either way though, like you said, it will all even out by the end of the year. Im sure there will be times of the year where you have an easier scheduel. 

Both teams are in the top 4 of the east right now, so there isnt much to argue about other than who we will both beat next at the moment.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

The Atlantic Division sure does blow.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> but I'd much rather do well in the playoffs when it really counts.


Sorry, i didn't know you could look into the future and be able to tell how well or bad we will play in the playoffs and how well Detriot will. Sorry again.

And i know you are not dumb enough to compare last year's Pacers playoff choke job and assume it will happen again. So it must be some super powers you have.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, i didn't know you could look into the future and be able to tell how well or bad we will play in the playoffs and how well Detriot will. Sorry again.
> ...


Stop being so serious, you're getting way too emotional. My post (read it again) said nothing about the Pacers. I simply stated that we were 1.5 games behind you guys (which we were) and that even though we're struggling now, I would much rather struggle now than do bad in the playoffs. Again I said nothing about the Pacers, stop being so defensive. You must fear a repeat of last season, because all I did was mention the playoffs meaning more and you assumed I was taking a shot at the Pacers, which I wasn't. Nowhere in my post did I mention the Pacers, I talked about the Pistons.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can agree with that. We've had a healthy rivaly going on here for awhile, but some of us, including me at times, get a little too defensive. We both respect each others teams, and we are both having fairly decent seasons. Lets save the hate for the eastern finals, where me and DetBNyce have a fight to the death over whos team is better.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I can agree with that. We've had a healthy rivaly going on here for awhile, but some of us, including me at times, get a little too defensive. We both respect each others teams, and we are both having fairly decent seasons. Lets save the hate for the eastern finals, where me and DetBNyce have a fight to the death over whos team is better.


Let's hope so, that'll be the best story for the NBA at least for the Eastern conference. It also would be the first in line of many great series and what should turn into a great rivalry for the forseeable future.

If LeBron doesn't mess that up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop being so serious, you're getting way too emotional. My post (read it again) said nothing about the Pacers. I simply stated that we were 1.5 games behind you guys (which we were) and that even though we're struggling now, I would much rather struggle now than do bad in the playoffs. Again I said nothing about the Pacers, stop being so defensive. You must fear a repeat of last season, because all I did was mention the playoffs meaning more and you assumed I was taking a shot at the Pacers, which I wasn't. Nowhere in my post did I mention the Pacers, I talked about the Pistons.


Dude you crack me up. How do you know Detriot will do good in the playoffs? How do you know we won't? Of course EVERYONE wants to do better in the playoffs then in the regular season but the playoffs are MONTHS AWAY so why even comment on what might happen in the PLAYOFFS because the only thing me and you can comment on is what has happened SO FAR IN THE SEASON. You can assume all you want that Carlisle is not a playoff coach but that's your opinion. 

PS. Any Det fans making bets on this fridays game? I'll do a avator for a week bet.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude you crack me up. How do you know Detriot will do good in the playoffs? How do you know we won't? Of course EVERYONE wants to do better in the playoffs then in the regular season but the playoffs are MONTHS AWAY so why even comment on what might happen in the PLAYOFFS because the only thing me and you can comment on is what has happened SO FAR IN THE SEASON. You can assume all you want that Carlisle is not a playoff coach but that's your opinion.
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about. You are confusing me with someone else, I have neve said Carlisle wasn't a good coach or commented on how he coaches in the playoffs. I also never said Detroit would do good in the playoffs. I said I would rather do better in the playoffs, meaning the regular season isn't all it's cracked up to be. If it was by regular season we would've been EC champs last year. The reason I comment on the playoffs is because I was widely "known" that we were taking a step back to take a big step forward and LB was brought here to take us to the next level in the playoffs (finals appearances and eventually a championship). 

You crack me up too, because everytime you quote me or just about anyone else you either interpret it wrong, say they said something they didn't, or jump to conclusions. Where in my post did I say Carlisle wasn't a good playoff coach? I didn't, go ahead and try to find it and get back to me...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I think it was jvanbusk who said Carlisle is predictable in the playoffs.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yeah, I think it was jvanbusk who said Carlisle is predictable in the playoffs.


For the two years he was with the Pistons he was. Maybe he'll make an adjustment with the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> For the two years he was with the Pistons he was. Maybe he'll make an adjustment with the Pacers.


Sure hope so.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about. You are confusing me with someone else, I have neve said Carlisle wasn't a good coach or commented on how he coaches in the playoffs. I also never said Detroit would do good in the playoffs. I said I would rather do better in the playoffs, meaning the regular season isn't all it's cracked up to be. If it was by regular season we would've been EC champs last year. The reason I comment on the playoffs is because I was widely "known" that we were taking a step back to take a big step forward and LB was brought here to take us to the next level in the playoffs (finals appearances and eventually a championship).
> ...


Whatever. I don't even care. For some reason Detriot fans love speeking about the playoffs. It's DECEMBER. I hate it when Detriot fans bring up playoffs and assume Pacers will do bad because of Carlisle. LB to Detriot doesn't mean sucess either, because one thing people forget, he doesn't have a lethal offensive weapon anymore as he used to (AI) or a great scorer (Reggie) and decent big man (Smits) when he was in Indy. On paper, Detriot is pretty weak, no offense, but Carlisle taking you guys as far as he did was an amazing job with the telent he had.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever. I don't even care. For some reason Detriot fans love speeking about the playoffs. It's DECEMBER. I hate it when Detriot fans bring up playoffs and assume Pacers will do bad because of Carlisle. LB to Detriot doesn't mean sucess either, because one thing people forget, he doesn't have a lethal offensive weapon anymore as he used to (AI) or a great scorer (Reggie) and decent big man (Smits) when he was in Indy. On paper, Detriot is pretty weak, no offense, but Carlisle taking you guys as far as he did was an amazing job with the telent he had.


LB was brought here to take us to the next level and improve us in the playoffs. Whether he does that or not is a entirely different conversation. We as Detroit fans are past the regular season accomplishments, we've been there the last two seasons and it has gotten us nowhere. At some point and time we need to make bigger strides to improve our postseason play.

Noone assumed the Pacers would do bad because of Carlisle. Again you are jumping to conclusions. The only things said about Carlisle by Pistons fans pertaining to the playoffs had to do with his tenure in Detroit not Indy. You again are assuming, by interpretting what I'm saying as something else. Take my words for what the say, not what you thin they mean.

I have never said anything negative about the way Carlisle coached here except his substitution patterns and his ability to get alng with the players. Other than that I feel he is a great coach, you're barking up the wrong tree with this "You Detroit fans and how you feel about Carlisle in the playoffs thing". It wasn't me that said that.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> LB was brought here to take us to the next level and improve us in the playoffs. Whether he does that or not is a entirely different conversation. We as Detroit fans are past the regular season accomplishments, we've been there the last two seasons and it has gotten us nowhere. At some point and time we need to make bigger strides to improve our postseason play.
> ...


Ok, after 6 pages of nonsence, you've finally said something right. Why couldn't you have just said this much earlier? It would have saved alot of mine and yours time from replying to every message. 

Based on your comment, you're right. You brought in LB to win the title. As we brought in Carlisle to win the title. 

The reason why i was argueing with you was, everytime the standings are brought in, for some reason Det fans always say "yeah you're good now but wait til the playoffs" like they (not you specificially) know what will happen in the playoffs. East is very weak this season, so the good teams (Indy, Det, NO, NJ) could do alot of damage in the playoffs, if they are seeded in the right place to avoid one of these top 4 and hope for a upset somewhere else.

Detriot is an awsome team, who is/was (have been really busy last few days so i havn't paid attention to nba since last fri besides indy) in a slump, which means nothing because Det is good enough to get over the slump, go on a 8 game win streak and be a top 4 seed in the east. I just wish people would stop predicting the playoffs in December. I'd put Indiana and Detriot top 2 teams in the east (oviously not seeded since we're both in same divison) but i don't think NO or NJ can beat either of our teams and Indy/Det is very debatable, although having already beat Detriot in your arena and having Carlisle on our side who knows many of your players i'd give the slight edge to Indiana, but we meet alot more and the season isn't even half over so playoff talk can wait for a while.

I personally HATE looking at the standings in the NBA until Christmas/New Years, that's when i usually look and see where everyone is shaped and how the "playoff picture" is starting to look. The only reason why i brought up the standings few days ago because one Det poster said Det will be very close to Indiana because we will go on a slump, which we did, but every team will go on slumps so i just wanted to point it out as a half serious/half joke post. 

Anyways, good luck rest of the season (except Friday).


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Hornets and Pistons are pretty even, but neither can beat the Pacers.


----------

